

Fake cellphone towers intercepting your phone calls - electic
http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/05/fake-cellphone-towers/?ncid=rss_truncated#home

======
lutusp
Hey -- enough already?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=fake+cellphone+towers#!/story/fore...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=fake+cellphone+towers#!/story/forever/0/fake%20cellphone%20towers)
(6 posts in 12 days)

